# Roy Jones Jr. Vs Joe Frazier



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 24, 2016)

As a continuation of this thread: Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the next two are Roy Jones Jr. and Joe Frazier. 
Vote here: Have your say: Roy Jones Jr. vs. Joe Frazier!


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2016)

I think you have to go with Frazier.


----------



## Buka (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh, God, this is just so hard. This whole poll is hard!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 24, 2016)

Smokin Joe Fraaazhaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buka (Aug 24, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Smokin Joe Fraaazhaa!!!!!!!!!!



God, I so loved hearing that in my head.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 24, 2016)

Buka said:


> God, I so loved hearing that in my head.


Hey Buka...Did you ever hear Joe sing?


----------



## Buka (Aug 25, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Hey Buka...Did you ever hear Joe sing?



Why, no, I never have. I'll have to Google that.

Saw him fight in Boston Garden as a teenager, though. What's funny about that is - boxing fans in New England will swear Joe never, ever fought at the Boston Garden. But he did, when I was sixteen, during the Christmas season, kind of hard to forget when you're a teenager and watching Smokin' Joe Frazieeeer!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Tames D (Aug 25, 2016)

joe frazier singing - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2016)

Joe Frazier won 7-1.


----------

